# Identify these British aircraft



## syscom3 (Apr 21, 2006)

Here are three pics of RAF aircraft.

What are they?

Bonus points if you can identify where they are. ( I know the location, but not the types)


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 21, 2006)

look like the avro Shackleton


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 21, 2006)

ok in the last picture, the aircraft on the left of the runway are Shackletons, to the right of the runway Canberras, and the large bombers are, i'm gonna say Valiants, they're not out in Aden are they?


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 21, 2006)

Not Aden.

Also note the "dome" on the nose of the Shackletons.

Bonus points if you know what they were for. It might give you a clue for their location.


----------



## Glider (Apr 21, 2006)

There for the first Nuclear tests.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 21, 2006)

High 5 for Glider! Well done "ole chap".

These aircraft were deployed to Christmas Island in the Central Pacific to support the British nuke tests in the early 50's


----------



## Clave (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm guessing Avro York for the transports...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 23, 2006)

where do you see the transports?


----------



## R988 (Apr 26, 2006)

Valiants dropped the first (british) atomic bombs

Here are some more.

PHOTO1 - Valiant WZ366 (49 Squadron) was the first RAF aircraft to drop an atomic bomb, on 11 October 1956 at Maralinga Australia, during 'Operation Buffalo'. The aircraft was captained by Sqn Ldr T. Flavell.

PHOTO2 - The Valiant (WZ366) which dropped Britain's first atomic bomb at Maralinga, Australia, on 11th October 1956.

PHOTO3 - XD818, the Valiant which dropped Britain's 'H' bomb at Christmas Island, on 15th May 1957, in its special overall white finish.

PHOTO4 - The aircraft that dropped Britain's first H-bomb, Vickers Valiant B, 1 XD818 of No. 49 Squadron. It is seen at Christmas Island in November 1958 at the conclusion of the tests, ready for the return flight to England which it made via Honolulu, the USA. and Canada


----------



## iangedwards_104 (Apr 26, 2009)

Avro Shackleton Mk. I. Nose radome: radar ASV Mk 7 or maybe they'd upped to Mk. 13. Friends of mine crewed, can't remember the Squadron - easy enough to find out.


----------

